# Villagers that sell paintings



## ChronoCrusade (Aug 5, 2013)

Was just wondering, are there certain villagers that always sell paintings? or do they all eventually sell them? or is it just random? 
So far there are only 2 villagers that have ever sold me some (Del and Beardo) and I kinda need more for my gallery atm.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 5, 2013)

i think it's random, but eventually they'll sell you paintings probably idk. muffy just sold me a legit painting and she's like 'yeah, way to man up, girlfriend. uh-huh!'


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2013)

Octavian sold me a painting once. My friend harassed Kid Cat and he sold her a few too xD


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 5, 2013)

Think it's random, but Phoebe has sold me five legit paintings and Wolfgang has sold me one so...


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 5, 2013)

olaf is the only villager of mine that sells paintings - and they are _really_ overpriced too. he has tried to sell me at least 5, and i've only bought 2 of them. unfortunately, they were both fakes.. ._.
he is my favorite villager, so i forgive him~


----------



## JessiHearts (Aug 5, 2013)

Rooney has sold me 2 one was real and the other one was fake


----------



## radical6 (Aug 5, 2013)

lionel sells me a lot. he asked me to buy like 4 paintings. all were 7k. i said yes but for 2 of the paintings he felt bad and gave it to me for free (aww what a cutie). they're paintings i already have though, though 1 of them was legit.


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 5, 2013)

Marshal sold me a painting and gave me one for free.  Both of them were legit so that was great.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Aug 5, 2013)

Hans, Renee, and Hopper have all given me paintings. Hans and Renee have both offered to sell me paintings but then decided to just give them to me. Hans tends to give me paintings if I agree to buy them, saying that he felt bad that he charged me for them. Renee tends to give me paintings if I _don't_ agree to buy them because she thinks that they're fake and just wants to get rid of them, although she did that once and it was real! I haven't noticed any pattern with Hopper, although he's the only one who warns you beforehand that the painting might be fake. We're pretty good friends and he hasn't given me one for free yet, though.

I thought that it may be tied into their personalities (smug, uchi, and cranky, respectively) since I haven't seen any other villager in my town give me paintings, though I don't have any other villagers of those personalities in my town. Looking at the rest of everyone's posts, it seems like villagers of these personalities do tend to sell paintings more.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 5, 2013)

I've found that cranky, smug and uchi are usually the ones to sell you paintings. At least based off of my own personal experience.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 5, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I've found that cranky, smug and uchi are usually the ones to sell you paintings. At least based off of my own personal experience.



I'll back you up since Apollo sold me one too.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2013)

I've only ever had Keaton (smug) try to sell me paintings. Although I don't have him anymore.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 5, 2013)

Frita has sold me two paintings, they were both legit, and she's uchi.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had three villagers sell me paintings. I forget who the first one was, but it was real. The other two were Graham (how dare he) and Renee, who both sold fakes.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 5, 2013)

I've only had Hazel (Uchi) and Bruce (Cranky) sell me paintings. Bruce might have given me one for free, but I can't really remember. None of them were legitimate, though.

So it does, indeed, seem like only certain villager types will sell you paintings. Interesting.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 5, 2013)

Cranky Villagers have sold me the most.


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 5, 2013)

There has to be a pattern. For me, its usually the day after Redd is in town and 2 or 3 villagers end up selling me a painting. sometimes its the same villager twice with the same stupid painting

- - - Post Merge - - -

and oddly, its only been cranky and uchi villagers that have sold them to me too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stitched said:


> Frita has sold me two paintings, they were both legit, and she's uchi.



I get most of my paintings from frita which are also usually real


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had a uchi and a smug villager sell me a painting. Though the smug villager has sold me a fake and I've branded him a criminal since then and he is going to leave town when I get the chance to trade him.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had 3 offered to me. Phil and Avery offered me paintings that I turned down cause they wanted some ridiculous amount of money and when I did they said they weren't really gonna sell them(I need the amazing painting Avery offered but I wasn't gonna pay that much). The 3rd was either from Cherry or Poppy(can't remember). They wanted like 6k or so for the Jolly painting and I said no. Then they dropped the price to less than 2k(I already have that painting) but I figured I'd be nice and buy it and resell it. My plan was to first show it to Reese and see what she'd pay and if I didn't think it was enough I'd put it up in the shop. Unfortunately she told me it was fake! In future I will not show her I will just put them in the shop. I should've known something wasn't right when the price went so low.


----------



## fl0ra (Aug 5, 2013)

This happened to me last night. O'Hare and Quillson gave me paintings. I was going to pay for them but they decided to give them to me for free. This happened right after talking to the other, so it was great! They are both smug villagers if you were wondering.


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 5, 2013)

Hamphrey sold me two and they were both fake


----------



## Megan. (Aug 5, 2013)

I've only been offered one painting which was from Shari and it was legit. ​


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Aug 5, 2013)

Zell keeps giving me fake paintings, and I'm usually friendly with him D:
He actually just gave me a real famous painting earlier though. Does the painting being real or fake depend on your friendship with the villager or is it just random?


----------



## ChronoCrusade (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. After reading through these I think my conclusion is that this is just random..oh well, I guess i'll just have to play the game more if I want the paintings. 

In response to Fudgenuggets, I've had both real and fake from the same villager so I don't think so, I think its just random.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 15, 2013)

Hopper gives me anywhere from 2 to 4 paintings a day. I talk to him every time I see him


----------

